# Auto pilot



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys im lookimg for a used autopilot for my kicker and don't have alot of extra cash for a new one. My kicker is remote controled and i cant get the hang of it been trying for 2 years now and im frustrated.help need finding a autopilot that will work on this p.o.s.!


----------

